# A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Cheese



## scarbelly (Apr 18, 2010)

I too was fortunate to get one of these to test. I have been posting smoked mozzarella qview for a while now but the process is a bit cumbersome with having to install the heat shield and an ice pan in the smoker. This will allow me to smoke even when the temp is like it is today 80 degrees outside. I was never able to smoke chedder or any other cheese due to the heat issue. Now I can
I let the cheeses sit out for about an hour to soften up and get ready to absorb the smoke - I filled the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER with about 2 cups of hickory and fired it up. Even in direct sunlight the temp did not get above 86.    


Monterey Jack - Cheddar - Pepper Jack and fresh water Mozarella


Starting up the smoke 


More to come as the smoke progresses

If you are interested in this unit contact fellow member Todd Johnson 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...er.php?u=34955


----------



## fire it up (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like these things are becoming quite popular and seem to work great.
Contacted him but waiting for some info on it.
Seems so much easier than adding chips every 10-15 minutes when cold smoking.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 18, 2010)

Where can you get an a-maze-n-smoker ?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Here you go 
If you are interested in this unit contact fellow member Todd Johnson 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...er.php?u=34955


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are some more pics of the smoke in progress and the finished products
Here we are at just over an hour of smoking


This is at the 2.5 hour mark

And here we are at 4 hours 


Here are the finished cheeses
I pulled the mozzarella at 2 hours as it is a fresh cheese and will take on too much smoke very easily - The others went 4 hours 


The fresh mozarella we will eat in the next couple of days. The others will get vac sealed and sit for 2-3 weeks

The AMAZ N SMOKER is truly amazing and I give it 2 thumbs up and 5***** 
Thank you Todd for letting me test one for you


----------

